# How do I get rid of fuzz/hair algae? and what's this other thing?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly what kind of algae this is really. Not good at taking close-up photos, can see it best on this anubias leaf in center:








It's very fine, short threadlike growth, not very green almost looks transparent- could it be hydra? It's on many edges of plants leaves and the driftwood as well.

How do I get rid of it? I have otocinclus and cherry barb. The otos have cleaned almost all brown/green algae off the glass, the cherry barb pick at things on the plants; but neither seem to eat this stuff.

some info: I have 9 species of live plants in there, gravel bed w/some root tabs, low light, it's on 7 hrs a day. I recently took out all the Vallisneria I had in the tank (didnt like it) and put in 8 new specimens of Aponogeton Crispus- they have lots of leaves browning a few new shoots. I'm afraid I've knocked something off balance and so trying to keep my hands out of there for a while- the hairy stuff was there before I switched the plants but now it seems to be spreading faster. 

Should I maybe increase or cut the light hours? I always have low nitrates- less than 10- that's why I added the root tabs- since I put the tabs in my older Apnogeton (I had one at first, liked it so much added the others last week) has sprouted new leaves growing quickly since then. Current levels are- Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate less than 5.

Also if anyone can identify- what are these little nubbins under my java fern leaf. I had baby plants grow off older leaves before, but they always put down a root thread first and then the plant developed. Never so many at once either and these have been there for a month or more without growing bigger. Are they baby plants just taking forever to develop? or something else? Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

on a tank using low light i would not recommend using fertilizers...add some more fish and let them do the job..i think your plant tabs are causing the algae growth..but i could very well be wrong as i am about so many other issues....lol
baby plantlets will form on the leaves of the java ferns..but they don't grow very fast..


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh. Too much nutrients, then? 
I am gradually adding more fish, but keep loosing them for various reasons (not a good fishkeeper yet)


----------

